# Statement zum Charplaner



## ZAM (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich schöpf gleich aus den Vollen: Die Weiterentwicklung des Charakterplaner liegt temporär auf Eis. 
*
Warum kein Feedback bisher?*
Bis dato und auch zur Zeit ist es noch nicht klar, wie es mit dem Charplaner weitergeht. Leider ist der bisgerige Entwickler des Charplaners nicht mehr verfügbar und das Projekt selbst ist so komplex, das wir durch unsere anderen Projekte im Entwicklerteam nicht die Zeit aufbringen können, uns in den Sourcecode einzuarbeiten bzw. ihn zu modifizieren. 

Sollte sich jemand von Euch dazu berufen fühlen, sich der Herausforderung zu stellen, selbst etwas ähnliches in Entwicklung haben oder generell interesse und die notwendigen Programmierkenntnisse (PHP, Ajax) haben, kann er/sie sich bei uns per Email (info@buffed.de) oder PN (zam oder b3n) melden.

Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Iromir (18. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich schöpf gleich aus den Vollen: Die Weiterentwicklung des Charakterplaner liegt temporär auf Eis.
> *
> ...



Heisst das ihr gebt dann den Source Code frei? Oder wird das Ganze in Zusammenarbeit mit Buffed.de verarbeitet, falls jemand Zeit und Interesse hat, euch bei der Aktualisierung zu helfen.
Der Code selber würde mich nämlich ziemlich interessieren, und vielleicht würde sich ja da was machen lassen.

Grüsse Iro


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2009)

Iromir schrieb:


> Heisst das ihr gebt dann den Source Code frei?



Nein, dann hätten wir das erwähnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kontaktmöglichkeiten bei Interesse *und* entsprechenden, bereits vorhandenen Programmierkenntnissen habe ich aber im Eröffnungsbeitrag bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Sin (28. März 2009)

> bisgerige



gnihihi *duckundweg*


----------



## sehnenreisser (22. April 2009)

schade, chardev geht ja jetzt auch nimmer. 
hat wer eine alternative bei der hand? außer rawr?


----------



## Giuzz (24. April 2009)

sehnenreisser schrieb:


> schade, chardev geht ja jetzt auch nimmer.
> hat wer eine alternative bei der hand? außer rawr?



chardev.org geht wieder^^


----------



## Battledevil (21. Juni 2009)

also früher war der buffed charakterplaner echt ne super sache  jz müsst ihr umsteigen auf cradev.org is mit allen wotlk items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

